# RIP Freckles



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

So sorry for your Grandma's loss.....what a very handsome dog!!!

RIP Freckles.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

RIP sweet Freckles. May your gran find peace & comfort with the picture.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I am so sorry for the loss of Freckles. What a beautiful Springer. Your Grandma will love this picture. Godspeed Freckles, my Hunter and Trapper will be at the bridge to show you around.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh Freckles, how sad. I have such a soft spot for springers. Godspeed sweetheart, and warm gentle hugs to your grandma.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

So sorry for your grandmother's loss.

I remember when my friend lost her dog Max, it too brought back all the memories and loss of her father from almost a decade earlier. It was her father that had trained her dog to do so many things when he used to visit.

That picture will be a great keepsake. Just warn her before you give it to her - I have been surprised by thoughful gifts about my past pets - and was very happy for them - but a couple of them, I was a little unprepared for them at the phase of my grief.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for the loss of Freckles, what a beautiful girl she was. 

I will keep your grandma and your family in my thoughts and prayers as you all go through this difficult time. 

Godspeed sweet Freckles.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

My deepest condolences to you and your grandma for loss of precious Freckles. She was a special dog to your grandparents and I will pray for your grandma, may God soften the pain of losing her sweet girl.
Rest in peace sweet Freckles.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

I am so sorry for both the loss of your grandfather and Freckles...praying for your grandma!!

Rest in Peace Freckles, such a beautiful pup


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your grandma's loss and the renewal of her grief for her husband. A doubly sad time for her. Please give her hugs from us.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

RIP dear Freckles, I'm sorry for your Grandma and your family.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Peace to your grandmother and Freckles. What a sweet face! I love that picture of Freckles! I have a very soft spot for spaniels myself.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your grandma's loss of people. Please pass our condolences to her. I am sure that both Freckles and her Dad are now reunited at the bridge.

Run free Freckles


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Girl ~ Godspeed & Love
_Aloha Nui Loa_


----------

